# Regras da gramática Brasileira.



## Bomdmais

Existe regras para aplicação de consoantes como (casa ou caza ) (diferença ou diferensa ).
Já fiz esta pergunta a diversas pessoas e recebi sempre a mesma resposta. Não exite regra, somente a leitura para fixação.


----------



## Guigo

Bomdmais said:


> Existe regras para aplicação de consoantes como (casa ou caza ) (diferença ou diferensa ).
> Já fiz esta pergunta a diversas pessoas e recebi sempre a mesma resposta. Não exite regra, somente a leitura para fixação.
> View attachment 11675



O critério principal (não chamaria de _regra_) é seguir ou manter a forma original do latim, incluindo os helenismos e germanismos que já tinham sido incorporados a este idioma. _Casa_, por exemplo, já assim escrevia-se em latim e escreve-se em português, castelhano, italiano. 

Para palavras de outras origens, há alguns critérios: arabismos, africanismos e indigenismos em geral, grafa-se com x, j, ç em lugar de ch, g ou ss/s; daí: xarope, canjica, puçá, etc.

Mas há muitas exceções, consagradas pelo uso ou por diversos outros motivos. Em muitos casos, há mesmo que se fixar após leitura.


----------



## LuizLeitao

Concordo com Guigo. Só mesmo lendo e aprendendo. Não faz muito tempo, escrevi diversas vezes a palavra catalisador com "Z", e estava errado. Nem me dei conta, pois o corretor ortográfico do Word estava desativado. O corretor funciona bem para isso, sendo idêntica a aplicação tanto no Brasil como em Portugal, África e Timor.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

_Cingalês _se escreve com C.
_Singapura _(de acordo com o novo desacordo) se escreve com S.
Etimologicamente uma grafia está errada, pois tanto _cingalês _como _Singapura _vêm da mesma palavra: सिंघम् sinham (''leão'').

_Beringela/Berinjela_ nem se fala.

---
Por falar nisso...
Como se diz_ Sri Lankan _em português?
Se for cingalês está errado, pois nem todo_ Sri Lankan _é cingalês (os tâmiles da ilha nunca serão cingaleses, afinal de contas, até lutavam contra os cingaleses durante 40 anos).


----------



## LuizLeitao

Estão vendo? Que maluquice essa nossa língua! Eu não sabia, e não tenho vergonha de dizê-lo, que Cingapura agora é com "S". Não há mesmo lógica, levando em conta que Cingalês é com "C".

É um inferno, isso. As regras do hífen, então são o fim da picada.

Thanks 4 the hint, Argento!


----------



## Vanda

Não tem mesmo, LUis. Por exemplo, diz-se que as palavras de origem indígena devem ser escritas com j e não g; as de origem árabe, com x e não ch....e  por aí vai. Se a gente aprendesse etimologia desde o 1o. ano escolar, quem sabe saberíamos?


----------



## marta12

Por cá, Singapura sempre foi escrita com 'S'. 
Cingalês nem sei o que é.


----------



## Vanda

Do Ceilão, Marta.


----------



## marta12

Vanda said:


> Do Ceilão, Marta.



Ah! Pois é.  Não me lembrava.


----------



## Guigo

aprendiendo argento said:


> _Cingalês _se escreve com C.
> _Singapura _(de acordo com o novo desacordo) se escreve com S.
> Etimologicamente uma grafia está errada, pois tanto _cingalês _como _Singapura _vêm da mesma palavra: सिंघम् sinham (''leão'').
> 
> _Beringela/Berinjela_ nem se fala.
> 
> ---
> Por falar nisso...
> Como se diz_ Sri Lankan _em português?
> Se for cingalês está errado, pois nem todo_ Sri Lankan _é cingalês (os tâmiles da ilha nunca serão cingaleses, afinal de contas, até lutavam contra os cingaleses durante 40 anos).



Há uma tendência de usar-se palavras distintas para uma determinada etnia e para a nacionalidade, quando existe a possibilidade de confusão.

No caso de Sri Lanca, usa-se 'cingalês' para o cidadão e 'cingali' para a maioria predominante. Idem para o Nepal: nepalês (cidadania), nepali (etnia principal); também para Bangladesh, Azerbaijão, etc.


----------



## LuizLeitao

Então, é bangladeshi, como se diz também em inglês?

E no caso dos cidadãos do Azerbaijão, como fica, Guigo? Azerbaijanês?


----------



## Guigo

LuizLeitao said:


> Então, é bangladeshi, como se diz também em inglês?
> 
> E no caso dos cidadãos do Azerbaijão, como fica, Guigo? Azerbaijanês?



Falta-nos em português, um verdadeiro dicionário histórico-geográfico. Temos algo nos dicionários lexicográficos e enciclopédias, nestas últimas com muita coisa (mal) traduzida.

Já li República de Bengala; usei Bangladesh por ser, creio, o termo mais conhecido.

No caso do Azerbaijão, usa-se _azeri _para a nacionalidade, que também designa a etnia majoritária. Tenho lido, _azerbaijano _para o cidadão, provavelmente usando a mesma lógica de Turquestão - turquestano.


----------



## Vanda

Quando tenho dúvida das grafias de novas repúblicas, países, etc, consulto o site oficial das embaixadas em Brasília onde os nomes terão que ter uma versão em português.


----------



## LuizLeitao

Excelente dica, Vanda!


----------



## Hagafiero

A regra para usar S ou Ç é hoje somente a etimologia, mas, há poucos séculos, ainda havia diferença na pronúncia (cassa e caça não eram falados da mesma forma). Hoje essa diferença só persiste no nordeste de Portugal. A sobrevivência regional dessa distinção foi um dos motivos pelos quais S e Ç ainda se alternam na escrita.
Se quer saber qual é a distinção: C/Ç soam como o "s" do Brasil e do sul de Portugal, enquanto S/SS soam [s̺], um fonema entre "s" e "ch".


----------



## Denis555

Há muitos lugares onde não há um adjetivo. Qual seria o adjetivo para "Europa"?  Eu não sei...
Clima europeu?


----------



## anaczz

Denis555 said:


> Há muitos lugares onde não há um adjetivo. Qual seria o adjetivo para "Europa"?  Eu não sei...
> Clima europeu?


Eu fico com "europiano" ou, melhor, "europeano"


----------



## marta12

Nos por cá dizemos: clima europeu e maçãs europeias, por exemplo.


----------



## mglenadel

Europa a lua, não o continente, Marta.


----------



## marta12

mglenadel said:


> Europa a lua, não o continente, Marta.


----------



## LuizLeitao

Se vamos de luas, imagino Io (ioano?) Tétis (tetiano?), Encelado... Adoro astronomia!


----------

